# Breeder in Southern Ontario - URGENT



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi and welcome. We are delighted you found us! Firstly after reading about yourself and your husband and your background, I would say you must look at the energy of the parents of the pup you are looking to bring home. As this puppy and ultimately, dog, will be at home with you a lot and have a more restricted life than that of a country dog with owners who go off on long hikes and as a dog who you would like to teach some therapy skills to, it needs to be of a calmer lower energy nature than say that of a dog who is bred for agility or working. This really needs to be your priority on top of all else for long term benefit in my opinion and as someone who is suffering far too much disablement for my liking and unable to walk my dog myself, I speak from the right side of the knowledge fence right now If you havent already done so, I would start looking at therapy organisations just in case its possible you could get a dog from there or at least some information on how to start training him or her from the START. You must start the way you mean to go on, start training from the beginning. Simple things like food on the door so when he touches it you praise and give it a word..like 'push' or 'door' and you give a treat each time hes successful and this continues until eventually the door gets shut. 
Thats a simple explanation but theres a lot more info out there.
Hopefully local people to you on here can give you some information on who is who in the world of breeders and the right temperament of parents..you could then start contacting those breeders to see if they are planning litters. It is worth waiting for the right pup in the wrong season rather than getting the wrong pup in the right season.  Good luck, he or she is out there and will be worth the wait. You must be ready to put in a lot of training. Goldens as adults are wonderful but after consistent input, read the teenage thread..you will see you need to put in a lot of training or work with a trainer. The rewards are golden though


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the boards. I know of Moonstone Kennels which are located in Kitchener-Waterloo. Our last dog was from there. He was a great dog. When he passed in December we decided to go with an English golden, only because I missed our "golden" boy too much. We went to Silmaril Kennels in Grimsby (not to far from you folks). Michelle is great a getting back to you, she was very helpful and knowledgeable. We wound up getting our pup at three and a half months old. I second guessed myself at first. Thought that I would miss not getting an 8 week old pup, I was wrong. We still enjoyed all the puppy antics.......and still do! LOL!!!!!! Good luck with your search.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

My experience with this operation was not pleasant!  (Moonstone)


----------



## MrsWood (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the replies so far!

I want to just quickly mention that my disorder only precludes my travelling tot he country - I still have full mobility in my city. My husband and I love going for long walks along the Rail Trail and such, so we hope to be able to provide our dog with LOTS of exercise (especially during those energetic early years). However, I really do appreciate the heads up from someone who undesrtands some of my limitations.

Secondly, I wanted to also mention that we will be taking our puppy to obedience school classes. We want to make sure that we get lots of help, seeing as we have never owned a Golden.

Anyways, any further suggestions with regards to breeders would be awesome! i look forward to spending lots of time with all the knowledgeable people of this forum!


----------



## Rafree1 (Feb 9, 2012)

MrsWood said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am a new member, and absolutely THRILLED that I stumbled across this forum. My husband and I are looking to adopt our first Golden Retriever puppy, and we have been searching for a good and reputable breeder! We thought we had narrowed it down to a couple of breeders, but I fear that we have made a mistake. After reading various postings on a number of sites, the breeders we had in mind (Skylon Kennels and Chrys-Haefen) are simply NOT the right fit for us. That being said, we are looking for any leads towards the right breeder for us.
> 
> ...


We have some things in common. I am in southern Ontario too. I have been researching getting our Golden for nearly a year and just started to visit breeders AND my son has anxiety disorder which is now totally under control and has been for the last four years. So, first off did you know that some Goldens are trained for therapy work for anxiety disorder so that people such as yourself CAN travel and do more things. The dog will lean on you as you begin to go into a panic attack and has a very calming effect. You might want to check into a therapy dog if you disorder is so affecting you that you cannot leave your town. I am pretty sure you would qualify for a Golden trained exactly for that disorder.

Secondly, I've only been to two breeders so far. One I would not recommend to say the least and I'll leave it at that and one I sure would! Arcane Goldens is in Colborne and we were just out there this week. All of Heathers Goldens were so sweet and just wonderful and she answers all your questions honestly. She has been a big help to us in deciding what we want in our Golden. 

I have a few more visits to do and appts to keep but, I'd put Arcane at the top of your list right away. 

Other than Arcane I don't want to make any recommends as I have not been to see any other breeders save the one I would never take a Golden from and I'd rather not go into that here.

Also, slow down!  I know it's hard but, this is almost like adopting a child! It's a lot to take in and really think about hard and seriously. I'd like my puppy yesterday! I'd like TWO but...and it's a big BUT...you're devoting a decade or more to this dog and they deserve you to know going in that nothing, nothing would ever *outside of something extremely rare* cause you to rehome, that you know the health care costs, the grooming requirements...there's a lot to think about in order for you and your pup to be forever friends. You'll get back a lot more taking all the time you require and the dog deserves. Having said all that and I am trying to do this the right way, I'm about to die from anticipation myself!


----------



## hoppysfavourite (Apr 4, 2013)

*What type of Golden?*

I was wondering if you were looking for the American or the English breed of golden retrievers?
I am urgently look to find English breeders. I live in Windsor, Ontario. When I've looked online I haven't found many English breeders closer to home.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hoppysfavourite said:


> I was wondering if you were looking for the American or the English breed of golden retrievers?
> I am urgently look to find English breeders. I live in Windsor, Ontario. When I've looked online I haven't found many English breeders closer to home.


Did you check that list posted on the other thread? 

Be aware you may be driving 2-4 hours to the breeder, but if you get a puppy that has nice breeding (temperament, good healthy lines, etc), it is worth it. 

A breeder close to home who breeds whatever they can get their hands and assumes people will buy anything if it has that "look" and tries to tell you that their dogs are cancer free and whatever else - should be avoided.


----------



## lalavender (May 26, 2012)

Greetings from Niagara way! We got our puppy, Rickard from Ambertru Golden Retrievers, located in Pembroke, ON. They have a web site with contact info and such. Good Luck in your search.:wave:


----------



## jonm (Sep 19, 2014)

Rafree1 said:


> Secondly, I've only been to two breeders so far. One I would not recommend to say the least and I'll leave it at that and one I sure would!


I think it would be useful to others to state why you would not recommend a particular breeder. It might save others a lot of trouble.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

It's nice someone bumped this. I have a question: do breeders ever try to find homes for older dogs and if so, are they more expensive than pups?

Whenever I look for a new dog, I doubt I'll have the $1500... but, I occasionally see ads for dogs from breeders - to a good home or maybe half the $$ as a pup. Trained dogs are more expensive, of course.

I guess I'll have to go the rescue route or find something on kijiji. But, I was just wondering.

As for the OP's question - it is a couple year's old but still applies - I found if you search 'Ontario' in this breeders section, you get some threads with discussions of local breeders.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I would be leery of resorting to Kijiji--while it's the same risk level health-wise as a rescue, you'd be directly supporting poor breeding practices. If you start saving little by little you'll be able to afford the $1500.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

SheetsSM said:


> I would be leery of resorting to Kijiji--while it's the same risk level health-wise as a rescue, you'd be directly supporting poor breeding practices. If you start saving little by little you'll be able to afford the $1500.


I understand that concern and agree. I can try to save up that $$. But, my thinking was a dog someone had to part with because of some situation - not BYBers. I don't want to risk health issues so, of course, a responsible and well known breeder with health clearances albeit a $1500 price, is ideal. 

Else, a rescue is also an option since it's cheaper and I'm helping out, right?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Some breeders do retire their older dogs to pet homes.


----------



## jonm (Sep 19, 2014)

BenP said:


> I understand that concern and agree. I can try to save up that $$. But, my thinking was a dog someone had to part with because of some situation - not BYBers. I don't want to risk health issues so, of course, a responsible and well known breeder with health clearances albeit a $1500 price, is ideal.
> 
> Else, a rescue is also an option since it's cheaper and I'm helping out, right?


I understand totally balking at $1500. 

I've always had rescues and paid no more than $350 then used the additional money for crates, food, vet bills etc.

To have to pay $1500 still makes me freak as there is no guarantee that the dog won't die a few years later. 

Its nice to know they are CK or whatever the heck that is and that you can trace history and such, and ideally I think that is the best avenue for people to take as that way you at least know their history and you have a fighting chance of the dog surviving longer than one from kijiji. Key is buying a dog that has a chance at living 10 or 15 years vs one that dies age 5 because the breeder's only goal was to make money and not check up on their health.

It's as much the responsibility of the breeder as it is us to check on things before paying.

What might seem like a lot now, may actually save you money in the long run over the life of the dog. ( who knows its a bit of a gamble either way )

I am planning to get either a lab or a golden next year in February.


----------



## nikhitakalidoss (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello.... My husband n I are in a similar stage of looking for Goldens... We too started with skylon n her sister's kennels but quickly realized that they had a reputation of being puppy mills. We are currently trying to contact Kyon kennels, Goldnote Kennels, and Conquerer Kennels since a lot of people in this forum were raving about them. We have a meeting set up with Goldnote next week and I'll try to keep you updated about our first impressions of the place. 
Cheers ?


----------



## Magnolia (Sep 26, 2014)

We visited a couple of breeders (we are in the Burlington area) and ultimately settled on Setherwood (we will be getting our pup in a few weeks). I liked Goldnote and corresponded briefly with them, but after a few emails, I never heard back again. Kyon was very nice and they know what they're doing. Good luck to whomever is searching for a GR pup in this area!


----------

